# The Best Thing I Ever Smoked....



## mdboatbum (Jun 10, 2013)

And why?

I love the q-views on here, they're part of what makes this site awesome! I also love the discussion of why things do or don't go well, problems, issues and eventual triumphs that are all part of this hobby (obsession) we all hold so dear.

So, in the interest of bragging rights, let's post up some of our absolute triumphs. Those meals that will, for whatever reason, be ingrained in our memory for eternity as some of the best.

For me, there are a few. Not that the food was all perfect, but in most cases the combination of the food, company and atmosphere just made the meal amazing.

#1: Thanksgiving 2012. Everything just came together perfectly without a hitch. The turkey was to die for, the weather was perfect and the company consisted of people who mean the most in the world to me.













Skin2.jpg



__ mdboatbum
__ Nov 23, 2012






Best turkey I've ever eaten.













Leg2.jpg



__ mdboatbum
__ Nov 23, 2012


















Leg.jpg



__ mdboatbum
__ Nov 23, 2012


















pieside.jpg



__ mdboatbum
__ Nov 21, 2012


















Brussels.jpg



__ mdboatbum
__ Nov 21, 2012


















Brocbrie.jpg



__ mdboatbum
__ Nov 21, 2012






Next I'd have to say was this pastrami. It was just off the charts good. 













Pastrami05.jpg



__ mdboatbum
__ Mar 23, 2013


















Pastrami41.jpg



__ mdboatbum
__ Mar 23, 2013


















Pastrami33.jpg



__ mdboatbum
__ Mar 23, 2013






And finally there have been a few meals on camping trips that were just awesome.













RWSCG.jpg



__ mdboatbum
__ Sep 17, 2012






The view from our campsite in Rodanthe, NC (a lot of "enhancement" but this is an actual photo I took while sitting at the picnic table in our site)













bbq2.jpg



__ mdboatbum
__ Apr 22, 2012






Some ribs













bbq3.jpg



__ mdboatbum
__ Apr 22, 2012






Some more ribs













bbq7.jpg



__ mdboatbum
__ Apr 22, 2012


















STLribs.jpg



__ mdboatbum
__ Apr 9, 2012






And yet more ribs. These were the first ones where I "nailed it" in that they were in my opinion pretty much perfection, and better than any I'd ever had in a restaurant.













DSC_6502.JPG



__ mdboatbum
__ May 23, 2011


















DSC_6513.JPG



__ mdboatbum
__ May 23, 2011


















IMG_0007.JPG



__ mdboatbum
__ May 23, 2011






My first ABT's













alumisnoke.jpg



__ mdboatbum
__ Apr 23, 2011






And what started it all. My first "smoker". The resulting meal was edible, if only just, but it made it clear that I was going to need a real smoker and a lot of practice.

So what are yours? Post 'em up!! I'm sure, like mine here, they've probably already been posted but this is all about the best of the best. so let's see 'em!!!


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 10, 2013)

Okay I am in!  I agree mine is the pastrami!  I am sooooo hooked on these...have several to do again soon.













DSCN3891.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Jan 2, 2013






Got the recipe from Roadkill Cafe













DSCN3895.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Jan 2, 2013






These are just soooo easy and taste sooo great!













DSCN3917.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Jan 15, 2013






Roller's Amish Bread....is the bomb!  Will always make these!













DSCN3961.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Jan 24, 2013






Pops Breakfast sausages!  Very easy...and I also will always have these around.

These are my fav's that I have learned how to do here on SMF!  SMF rocks and I have learned how to even surprise myself with cooking/smoking things.

Kat


----------



## sqwib (Jun 10, 2013)

Most of mine are appetizers.

Island Kielbasa













20130427348.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Jun 10, 2013






Sausage and Peppers.













20130427531.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Jun 10, 2013






Italian Sausage Bites













20111211654c.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Jun 10, 2013






Luau Pork Shots, my favorite Appetizer to date.
​













20120727075.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Jun 10, 2013


















20120630405.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Jun 10, 2013






Buffalo Chicken Lollipops
​













20110820058.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Jun 10, 2013






Chickeroni Bites
​













20111211534.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Jun 10, 2013






Bourbon Bacon Chicken













20110626408.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Jun 10, 2013






Dino Eggs













20110428436.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Jun 10, 2013






Best smoke ring to date.













20100918191.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Jun 10, 2013






Jack Daniels Bacon Cheeseburger Sliders













20111215083.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Jun 10, 2013






Meatzapalooza Chili (Favorite chili to date)













20110428216.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Jun 10, 2013






Panini Fattie (Favorite Fattie)













20100918550.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Jun 10, 2013






Philly Cheesesteak Fattie (Tied for Favorite Fattie)













20100918462.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Jun 10, 2013






Chicken Spinoccoli (Most unique fattie to date)













20110720120.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Jun 10, 2013


















20101025256.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Jun 10, 2013






Chipotle nuts













20121007129.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Jun 10, 2013






Best Pulled Pork Sammie (Because of the sauce)













20120804306.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Jun 10, 2013






Buck Board Bacon (Favorite cold smoked item)













20121012037.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Jun 10, 2013






Buck Board Bacon pizza (Favorite iten from BB Bacon)













20130422102.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Jun 10, 2013






BB Breakfast Sammie, tied with above













20121012192.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Jun 10, 2013






Favorite BB Ribs (Fast and Hot 450°)













20120721159.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Jun 10, 2013






Most fun Spares (Man Day 2012)













20121214219.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Jun 10, 2013


















20121214201.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Jun 10, 2013






Best Flavored Spares













20120923441.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Jun 10, 2013






Pig Candy













20130517282.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Jun 10, 2013






Beer Can Chix, (favorite BC Chix to date and my first)













20100821013.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Jun 10, 2013






Brined Pork Loin (every one is better than the last)













20130427193.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Jun 10, 2013


















20130511129.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Jun 10, 2013






Worst flavor but cool looking. (Craklin's) [pork rinds]













20130603042.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Jun 10, 2013






Here's my teaser that I will be posting tomorrow.













20130608336 teaser.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Jun 10, 2013


----------



## roller (Jun 10, 2013)

my pics 3 049.JPG



__ roller
__ Jun 10, 2013






I smoke Baby Backs more than anything !


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 11, 2013)

8569839551_78e07bb52b_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jun 11, 2013






This Smoked Hatch Chile Pulled Pork Sandwich was tasty.













8663385044_1f6f01910d_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jun 11, 2013






Scarbelly wings!!!













8625694773_fa0c55da71_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jun 11, 2013






Then there were these BSR's













8569837933_a4f06a6295_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jun 11, 2013






Pulled Pork!













8553862072_569653524f_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jun 11, 2013






Burgers!!!













8519577327_95f2c2b264_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jun 11, 2013






Domestic Wagyu













8680124978_d41d8e9965_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jun 11, 2013






Tri Tip!!!













8919653443_d70cca4d7f_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jun 11, 2013






Mr T's crispy skin baked taters!













8944104861_d188bc1218_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jun 11, 2013






And of course these Smoker roasted Veggies!!!


----------



## bruno994 (Jun 11, 2013)

Women throw their panties at me after eating my brisket!  And my smoked burgers on my mini UDS are the bomb...













2013 Masonic Lodge Cook Off 038.jpg



__ bruno994
__ May 21, 2013


















UDS PICS 014.jpg



__ bruno994
__ Jun 11, 2013


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 11, 2013)

Wow!!!----Lot's of Great looking smokes above!!!!

I've made a lot of pretty good meals, but none compare to every Smoked Prime Rib I've ever made.

Why??? I guess because they're so easy to do----It's just the best cut of meat in this World !!!

Here are 6 of them:

*October, 2011:*



*Plated:*









*December, 2011:*



*Christmas Dinner:*










*January, 2012:*



*Plated:*










*April, 2012:*



*Plated:*










*July, 2012:*



*Plated:*











*August, 2012------Slices---Plate #1:*



*Slices-----Plate #2*



*Plated:*
 __________________

Thanks For Looking,

Bear


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 11, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> Wow!!!----Lot's of Great looking smokes above!!!!
> 
> I've made a lot of pretty good meals, but none compare to every Smoked Prime Rib I've ever made.
> 
> ...


----------



## mdboatbum (Jun 11, 2013)

WHOA!! Q-View overload!!! Thanks guys and gals, these posts are AMAZING!!


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 11, 2013)

Mdboatbum said:


> WHOA!! Q-View overload!!! Thanks guys and gals, these posts are AMAZING!!


You asked....and POW there are some great q-views too!

Kat


----------

